# Benedicite - pronunciation, meaning (Shakespeare)



## JB

In Romeo & Juliet (2:3:34) Romeo enters, Friar Lawrence says "Benedicite," and then a conversation follows. 

Benedicite is translated (in one reference) as Blessing, but I am curious if it is literally that noun, or if it actually translates as, perhaps, May god bless you, or some other way. 

Also, as to pronunciation, I know there are differences between Church Latin and Classical, and I believe rules have changed over the years as well, so rather than waste resources with speculations, let me just ask for guidance. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cagey

In classical Latin,  _benedicite_ [_bene dicite_] is a plural imperative instructing people to speak well, speak words of good omen. The meaning would be slightly different in a Christian context. 
_
Benedicite_:  Those are all short vowels. In classical Latin, and the _c_ is hard, like a _k_.   However, in ecclesiastical Latin the _c_ has an _s_ sound.  Dictionary.com renders it: ben-i-*dis*-i-tee.  It also has an audio clip.


----------



## JB

Thanks. It never occurred to me to check dictionary.com - too easy. (I wasted time with Google and some other sites.) 

I did wonder about soft vs. hard "c",  and also the Italian "chi" sound. 
You have resolved all my doubts.


----------



## Kevin Beach

In the Catholic Church (where the word appears most often), it would be pronounced in the Italian way with the -c- sounding as the English -ch-. There may be variation to the -s- pronunciation in churches in parts of Germany and Eastern Europe.


----------



## JB

Thanks, I might go with that.  In R&J, the lines are: 
Romeo: Good morrow, father. 
Friar Lawrence: ---- - - - - - - - - - Benedicite. 
--------What early tongue so sweet saluteth me?  

Either pronunciation fits the meter & the rhyme.   He is a Catholic priest, and we're set in Verona, so I'll argue from the ch.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## CapnPrep

JB said:


> Either pronunciation fits the meter & the rhyme.


Neither pronunciation rhymes with _saluteth *me*_… This is Shakespeare, so you might want to consider the English pronunciation /bɛnɪˈdaɪsɪtiː/.


----------



## JB

Thanks, I think I see what you are saying.   Cagey said they are all short vowels, so both Latin pronunciations would end with /e/ (as in English hay, say, weigh). 
Correct?


----------



## bibax

The stressed i (-di-) in *benedīcite* is long.


----------



## Devil s Advocate

_Maybe it is only a choosiness __excess,but in a "vulgar/medieval latin" Bene dicite could mean :"what you are saying it is right".But i suppose that __Shakespeare did not mean it._


----------



## Cagey

bibax said:


> The stressed i (-di-) in *benedīcite* is long.


Yes, _mea culpa_. 

That *i* is long, so would have the sound of the *i* in _machine_ (according to the pronunciation I learned).


----------



## JB

They done learned you good.


----------

